# X Is Bricked And Micro Usb Port Is Not Working - Help Please



## xj333t (Oct 16, 2011)

micro USB port has been spotty for awhile, feels loose and now it is to the point where it won't charge or connect to computer... alright that is bad enough, but now phone is stuck at boot logo... is there any way to SBF without the micro USB port? can i remove the SD card and place a file on the root of it so i can use the stock recovery to salvage my phone somehow?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm sure you though of this but is it under warranty?

Maybe some small tweezers would allow you to bend it somehow, that's all I have.


----------



## xj333t (Oct 16, 2011)

out of warranty... have tried bending it a little. I can get it to charge once in a while, but no data connection to PC


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

You can make a crude charger with a USB cable- cut it, strip the black and red wires. Remove the battery and place the wires on their respective contacts. Replace the battery, so that it pinches the wires into place. Plug in the USB cord to the AC converter. I would charge it in 15 minute spurts, making sure it doesn't get too warm... at least this will enable you to keep it charged reliably until you can figure out plan B.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you get into stock recovery?


----------



## xj333t (Oct 16, 2011)

i have extra batteries and a wall charger for just the batteries, so the charging is not the big issue, but thank you.

yes, i can get into stock recovery...


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

What rom are you running? Probably won't help, but have you tried wiping everything?


----------



## xj333t (Oct 16, 2011)

i am on CM7 (RevNumbers GB)... tried factory reset/wipe in stock recovery and it did not help... if i could boot into CWM recovery or SBF or anything it would work, but can't get into CWM recovery and can't SBF (due to usb port issue)


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

If you feel like making one of those cords(or that you can get it to take a charge from the wall for a moment), you might be able to get into cwm by turning on, pulling battery at the M, then plugging into the wall so that it powers on by itself. This actually works about 40% of the time.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

I've never had to do this but you should be able to get a signed motorola update.zip and stick it on your sdcard and install it from stock recovery. You will of course be running stock afterwards.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, you guys are awesome. I couldn't find anything on how to do. Nice work guys.


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

You can find a stock signed .602 file here that you can flash from stock recovery. But I'm not sure if it'll work for you because you are running a custom rom. Try it though, can't hurt.

If that doesn't work, your'e gonna have to get the usb port working somehow (if you are comfortable working with the hardware, take the phone apart and see what's broken) or get lucky enough to boot into CWM using one of the methods above.


----------



## xj333t (Oct 16, 2011)

runnirr said:


> I've never had to do this but you should be able to get a signed motorola update.zip and stick it on your sdcard and install it from stock recovery. You will of course be running stock afterwards.


where can i find a signed update.zip? i would prefer it to be froyo, so i could use z4 to root it...


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

a signed update zip will fail. as mentioned above, you have to be on a stock unmodified rom to flash it.


----------



## radioz (Oct 1, 2011)

Try a different USB cable. Your old one might be worn out.


----------



## xj333t (Oct 16, 2011)

have tried three different cables... thanks though! looks like i will have to repair it myself or have it done ($55 or $85 to repair or replace the micro usb port)


----------



## xj333t (Oct 16, 2011)

disassembled the phone and was able to slightly bend the little prongs on the sides of the micro USB port, made the plug fit much tighter... was able to get rsd lite to recognize the phone and was able to sbf... whew!

i sbf'd to froyo so i could use z4 to root (not sure how long my handiwork will last) - rooting 602 requires the connection to a computer

one last question - once i root, can I install clockwork mod recovery and restore my backup (CM7 on the GB kernel) or do i need to be on a rooted 602 with the 13p radio (such as P3Droid's two part 602 install) then restore my backup


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

xj333t said:


> disassembled the phone and was able to slightly bend the little prongs on the sides of the micro USB port, made the plug fit much tighter... was able to get rsd lite to recognize the phone and was able to sbf... whew!
> 
> i sbf'd to froyo so i could use z4 to root (not sure how long my handiwork will last) - rooting 602 requires the connection to a computer
> 
> one last question - once i root, can I install clockwork mod recovery and restore my backup (CM7 on the GB kernel) or do i need to be on a rooted 602 with the 13p radio (such as P3Droid's two part 602 install) then restore my backup


You need to be rooted in a gb kernel. Taking an ota will cause you to lose root though.


----------



## xj333t (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks... don't plan to take the OTA. already have z4 root, d2 bootstrapper and P3Droid's two part 602 on the SD card... i will just get to rooted 602 then restore my backup through rom manager... thanks for everyone's help!!! very much appreciated!

may upgrade to the razr or nexus or whatever the next big phone is, but love the X and all the support that is out here for it.


----------

